# Greetings from Gilbertsville, PA



## Keith C (Dec 20, 2016)

Hello, let me introduce myself.

My name is Keith Curtis and I was raised to the Sublime Degree of Master Mason on November 30, 2016 in Shiloh-MacCalla Lodge 558 in Souderton, PA.  I am very excited to be involved in such a great organization.

While a Fellowcraft I had the privilege to attend the Fall meeting of Grand Lodge of Pennsylvania's Academy of Masonic Knowledge. Since I was raised I have joined the Academy's Masonic Scholar Certification program and have started working on the requirements for the first level of certification.  I am very interested in learning about the history and traditions of Freemasonry and hope to make some contribution to the body of such knowledge.

I hope to engage in some good conversations here and to contribute what I can to the forums.


----------



## Brother JC (Dec 21, 2016)

Greetings, and welcome!


----------



## Brother JC (Dec 21, 2016)

Greetings, and welcome!


----------



## dfreybur (Dec 21, 2016)

Welcome again, and again, to the family thrice adopted Brother.


----------



## billyjfootball (Dec 22, 2016)

Congrats!!!  As being a PA Mason myself, I hope to visit the Academy of Masonic Knowledge one day.  It's awesome you've already started working on the first level of certification.


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry


----------



## Keith C (Dec 22, 2016)

billyjfootball said:


> Congrats!!!  As being a PA Mason myself, I hope to visit the Academy of Masonic Knowledge one day.  It's awesome you've already started working on the first level of certification.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry



Thanks for the welcome Brother.

The next Academy meeting is March 18 at the Masonic Village in Elizabethtown.  You do not need to be a member to attend, just send an RSVP, the information is in the "Members" section of the Grand Lodge website.


----------



## billyjfootball (Dec 22, 2016)

Keith C said:


> Thanks for the welcome Brother.
> 
> The next Academy meeting is March 18 at the Masonic Village in Elizabethtown.  You do not need to be a member to attend, just send an RSVP, the information is in the "Members" section of the Grand Lodge website.



Thanks for info!!!  I'm going to look into it.


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry


----------



## KSigMason (Dec 23, 2016)

Greetings, welcome, and congratulations on progressing to the Sublime Degree of Master Mason.


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Dec 23, 2016)

Keith C said:


> Hello, let me introduce myself.
> 
> My name is Keith Curtis and I was raised to the Sublime Degree of Master Mason on November 30, 2016 in Shiloh-MacCalla Lodge 558 in Souderton, PA.  I am very excited to be involved in such a great organization.
> 
> ...



Welcome to the community here!


----------



## Elexir (Dec 23, 2016)

Welcome


----------



## Bloke (Jan 10, 2017)

Welcome from Australia !


----------



## Warrior1256 (Jan 11, 2017)

Greetings and welcome to the forum Brother.


----------

